# Party on



## Andy (Nov 23, 2009)

****CAUTION**** 
This video contains spiders so if they give you the heeby geebies, you have been warned. It also contains a few light swear words.



YouTube - Spiders On Drugs


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 23, 2009)

this made me laugh so hard this morning :lol:.  Thank you.


----------

